# Wanting to Overclock E8500 and GTX280- Mobo? RAM?



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

So basically, I've been debating between several video cards.

It's likely that I'm going to be getting a GTX 280. I only play at 1280x1024 (or will, more accurately), so I'm wondering what are the best components I can get to get the most out of the overclocking.

I'm going to running a Water Cooling system. I'm going to be cooling the Video Card and Processor (E8500).

Like I said, I want to overclock this as much as possible, and I've heard that how high you can overclock a CPU isn't only dependent on temps, but also on Mobo and RAM.

So, I guess what I'm asking for, is that, as far as overclocking potential:

~What's a good kit? Price?
~What are the good mobo/RAM components to get the most out?
~Since I'm running at 1280x1024, would I get better performance by Overclocking a 9800GTX+ as opposed to the GTX280?
~What kind of rates can I expect on each?


----------



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

I have no idea why I put GTX280, I meant HD 4870 1gig

-shrug-


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Mmm.. Dont overclock the video card, and just get a 4870x2, dont buy watercooling for it either... get some CL4 timed ram, 4-4-4-12 corsair maybe, and a Asus P5QL Pro, i think by overclocking to the max, you mean getting most performance for your buck right? well this would do it.. but stay with water cooling on the CPU since that would go over 4ghz easily 
and you need a kinda big case, with good air flow  a few big fans would help
.. :1angel:


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

DDR2 dual channel 800mhz ram btw..


----------

